# Sig 226 DAO sn. when was this made?



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

im new to this forum, can someone tell me were i can get some information on this .40 cal sig 226 DAO?

SN starts with UU 600***

i found a list once before, but it did not list this one. also, the ones i was seeing said that there would be a mark underneith the front of the frame, mine does not have this.

ANY HELP!!!


----------



## Sig Marine (Jan 17, 2011)

Give Sig a call. Their customer service should be able to help you out.


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

You have an American made 226, manufactured after 2008.


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

hey thnaks alot, i have been lookin since i posted and couldnt figure it out. thank you very much.


----------

